# Turkeys! Breeding and offspring color questions



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay just hatched a clutch of babies. Mom is a rp, the dads are rp and bronze. Apparently the offspring can be fathered by two different toms? I'm assuming. Anyway, I got 7 rp babies, 6 bronze looking babies and two greys, (kinda like a blue slate I guess) is that all possible? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ye both toms can breed the same ladies..each egg will be fathered by whom ever mated her last, so a mixed clutch is possible..I raise wild Rios....my tom is a bronze color Rio Grande...I heard it is rare but happens...we hatched out several chicks and one was just like her dad..a bronze Rio...For my birds there is a gene in his blood line that causes a bronze color..even though he is pure Rio Grande...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay, I know for sure they both bred her, so she definitely has babies from both toms. I'm wondering tho what caused the couple grey ones. I'm assuming the rp has a grey gene, and that was mixed wih the bronze? I don't know but they are cute. Wasn't expecting 3 different colors though. Haha

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful birds you have!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some of my were dark like a rio and a few more grey...only one bronze last season..they are laying like crazy now..so I will be interested to see if we get more bronze color...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I hatched in the incubator this time. my rp hen is sitting on more. My bronze hen, unless she has a secret laying spot isn't laying yet...

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we hatch our out too last season...we had one eating the eggs...but it was stressful on the eggs since we took them to a friends...we didn't get a high yield....only like five birds..so this year we are letting moms hatch them out themselves..unless we find a good price incubator lol.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm pretty lucky I borrow one each spring for my local 4h. I've always had a good hatch rate. 100% most of the time. This I got 11 out of 13. But I know some were a little older. I have 5 more that are due in 2 more days. Then I'll be done with my hatching as the same hen is sitting on some more.  now waiting on my bronze to get busy. She laid late summer, but took over some other 2 month old poults and left her eggs. I'll make sure there's no babies around her this year. Silly hen.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

The babies 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------

